# market place



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

How do I get onto the market place? I put a post up asking if anybody was selling a ttrs and it was removed why? if i can't get into the market place where am i supposed to ask?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rules of the marketplace (in pink):



> Forum rules
> Due to the increasing level of fraud attempts, the forum has a security policy in place to protect the established forum community. New members and members with a low post count, must first post for a short while and make themselves known on the forum before they can gain access to the market place and use the global private message (PM) facility which is needed to buy or sell.
> 
> This delay is necessary to dissuade casual fraudsters who, even if discovered and banned, could otherwise instantly join under a new username and undetected; resume playing confidence tricks via the PM system, often selling non existant items to anyone they spot with a need for an item or service anywhere on the forum. Although this is not foolproof, having to post for a while and engage in forum discussions does provide some indication that a member is genuine. This is not a simple post count which would be easy to plan to circumvent. Posts are monitored and anyone found spamming the forum to gain access will have their posts removed and risk a permanent ban if they continue.
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Doug, 
To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Number of posts not disclosed as it may not be fixed

Hoggy.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks! How long do i have to wait? lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

douglake said:


> Thanks! How long do i have to wait? lol


Hi, Depends how many posts you make.... Bumping etc will reduce the number.
Hoggy.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

can't post pics either no matter what size i put them in it says too big?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

douglake said:


> can't post pics either no matter what size i put them in it says too big?


Hi, try this...http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for your help.


----------

